# Adorable Animals!



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

Post pics here!

and i'm not just talking your pets. I mean pictures of ANY cute animals you happen to find, while surfing the net.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## mastershake (Jun 8, 2011)

the family dog, "Honey Girl"


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

yea... I could fill a few pages with just my own pictures....

Haruko









Chickens



























baby hamsters









baby guinea pigs



























baby bunnies


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

wild cottontail









Kittens


















That's a small sampling of my photobucket.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I :heart this thread! :clap


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

My dog Roxie


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

It's kinda wrong but i love Panda dogs:


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> I :heart this thread! :clap


I'm really glad I made a keeper lol :boogie


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

My boy Simba :heart:heart:heart

View attachment 8991


View attachment 8992


View attachment 8993


View attachment 8994


BTW this thread is awesome!!! I love it!! These photo's are seriously cuteness overload and it will just keep going......... YAY:boogie


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

OK cool, anymouse!!! I love that small white bunny, too!!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Fennec foxes!
























I love them!

Owlets. 



















That face...c'mon....

Dwarf Mongoose! The first photo is one that I took at the Henry Doorly Zoo in Nebraska. The second is just a better picture I found online.



















This is a baby ape being cute at that same zoo.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

GAAAAAAH foxes and owlssss and bunniess!!

One of our kitties when it was.... a kitty.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

kelsomania said:


> It's kinda wrong but i love Panda dogs:


I went "awww...oh wait. What?" lol

Another creative dye job


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

This is the litter of kittens I raised last year, they were orphaned when they were only a little over one week old. I found them abandoned in a brush pile outside so I took them in, bottle fed them, and raised them myself. I still have the orange one and the calico, the other two were adopted. They were about three weeks old in this picture.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Kitty.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

^^Awww, isss juss a kitty *pets teeth*

Baby lemur. I think.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

Arrested Development said:


> I went "awww...oh wait. What?" lol
> 
> Another creative dye job


Aw he looks adorable but I do feel kind of bad for him. :b


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Baby elephants :twisted


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Fantas Eyes said:


>


lmao cute hat


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Piglet enjoying life at an organic farm:


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

Awww this thread is so sweet and adorable it's giving me diabetesssss. lol


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

Vishnu said:


> Baby elephants :twisted


My fav animals ever.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


>


Awwww, that is so adorable.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Perkins said:


>


omg the cuteness it's killing me!!!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

anymouse said:


>


Love the ears and eyes!!!:b


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

TheDaffodil said:


> Fennec foxes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those Fennec Foxes are super cute with those massive ears!!!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

kathy903 said:


>


Awesomly cute pics, Kathy!!!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> Those Fennec Foxes are super cute with those massive ears!!!


I know! I wish I could have one as a pet just to see it all the time!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

This is my gorgeous cat, Ryuu. He's a Peterbald.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

This thread is seriously to cute! :heart:yay


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Daniel89 said:


>


*Really Sweet!!!*


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

such a little cutie


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

au Lait said:


> omg the cuteness it's killing me!!!


Awwwww Anymouse you know I always love your animal pics but no captions????


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

crystaltears said:


>


I seriously love these guys. They are super cute!!:heart:heart:heart


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> I seriously love these guys. They are super cute!!:heart:heart:heart


It's Boo from Facebook 

http://www.facebook.com/Boo


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

crystaltears said:


> It's Boo from Facebook
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Boo


hahaha thanks crystaltears I went on FB and liked Boo's page!!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Barn yard love
Chicks...








Adorable Southdown Sheep








A kid! (baby goat)








Quite sad that these little guys are more social than me.  (the one on the left looks bored :lol)


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

This is Pickle. He's one of our 5 potbellied pigs. He's the second oldest, and weighs almost 200lbs. We believe he's so big because he appears to be half wild boar. He is the sweetest, most loving creature ever. He's adopted me as his human, even though he belongs to my room mates. I love this pig!

http://instagr.am/p/KLXbAiENhz/


----------

